# Adding a 922 got questions



## fraisa (Sep 6, 2010)

Going to add a 922 ,,
Other than the 200 Small Fee,
what other fees will i occur?
Already have 2 722 units..
So this will be my 3rd unit


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The fee for the first DVR will go from $6 to $10, and the additional receiver* will be $17/mo.

* This will actually be for a 722 as the 922, being the more expensive and fee-laden receiver, takes over the primary spot on your account.


----------

